
Will the HomePod have a privacy problem? Will it not be suited for a household? - jorgeserna
https://hackernoon.com/some-questions-about-the-homepod-before-its-launch-2-communications-49cf955cd8c8
======
jorgeserna
\- Will it support linking several iCloud accounts to it or just a single one?
\- If it just supports one, will it only allow messages from this account?
Then the functionality will be limited for the rest of the household members.
\- How will multi-user work? Because regardless whether it only supports one
or several messaging users, it should ensure that only the relevant recipient
can choose to play messages out-loud. It also needs to have some sort of
mechanism to understand who is saying “Send a message to mom” and use the
right sender and destination for that message. Otherwise I can picture very
funny things making the news… \- Will it sync multiple address books from
multiple providers? In the example above “mom” is an entry in someone’s phone,
but it may be coming from iCloud, Google Contacts or an Exchange server. Will
the HomePod take the address book services from the phone (all the authorized
users’ phones) and sync them itself? \- How will it authenticate users? Will
it share the “Hey Siri” voice profile from the iPhone or users will have to do
some voice training for the HomePod itself?

